# some geese...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't chased ducks since the day after Christmas. been trying to build up my goose count. they have given me a run for my money this year with only shooting a couple singles...well me and a buddy of mine went out completely running traffic and we pulled in a flock of about 20 into 15 yards and I was able to triple!! and my buddy didn't shoot Nada.. I got it all on my brand new Go Pro.

then a single came in right to the pocket and my buddy pounded that one to make up for earlier..

I couldn't get the video to upload, so I guess i'll have to figure something else

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ EDIT
okay its been a few days since I posted this picture and I'v figured out a way to upload my Go Pro video. I'm sure there's a better way, but this is all I got so far.. For those of you that don't know how Go Pro's work these geese are about 12 yards when we come up to shoot.. Go Pro's make everything look a mile away


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Nice love hunts like that.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice work! Getting sergical with your shot gun and pulling a Tripple is pretty fun. Expecially when they've been winning.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

nice


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice dude!! One of these days I'll get my goose, can't wait


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I linked up the video.. Its up at the top with the picture


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why didn't the other dude shoot?:shock:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

he shot once, and then short stroked his gun.... I'v done that on greenheads, but I know better than to do it on geese


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I too love to dig a white blind in to a snowbank against an open field!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

shaner said:


> I too love to dig a white blind in to a snowbank against an open field!


Yup, in a low cut field like that, its the only way and it works like a dream. when there is no snow there is enough grass to brush in. we have hidden 4 blinds just as good...cant even tell they are there. this field is special. the geese have no idea we are there. usually we can land everything, but this particular day we had a guy set up right on top of us so we shot what we could.. 15 yards is still pretty good. I wouldn't do it any other way


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Cool vid


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

carp slayer said:


> Cool vid


thanks.. I'm new to the Go Pro.. I just cant wait until next season... I'll have some "in your face" mallard action for all of yall..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> thanks.. ... I'll have some "in your face" mallard action for all of yall..


 I believe you will..........


----------

